# "Bay Rum" EO



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 3, 2014)

Just saw someone use the term Bay Rum EO and thought to myself "There is no such thing!" only to find it being sold online.   :???:

Be warned - this is NOT bay rum.  It is the EO from the West Indian Bay Leaf (very different from the bay leaf we use in cooking) and it is ONE INGREDIENT in Bay Rum Cologne.

If you want the full Bay Rum scent, you'll need to add in some more ingredients or use an FO.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

I've used a good bit of Bay Rum FO.  Love it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 3, 2014)

It is a lovely scent on its own - the base note is kind of tobacco-y. I got Bay Oil (Rum) Essential Oil from SMR
I found a recipes here for making the aftershave: http://www.artofmanliness.com/2010/01/21/diy-bay-rum-aftershave/
The citrus and spice notes wouldnt be hard to replicate with EO's, but what would you use for the rum scent?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 3, 2014)

That site is why I started making soaps   And the Bay Rum cologne!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2014)

Okay, who makes a really good Bay Rum FO in the states?   I've had several inquiries at my shows and have decided to give it a go....any help appreciated.   Thanks!!!


----------



## Krazekelly (Mar 3, 2014)

I've tried several but my favorite is WSP's. It's very expensive though  

Kelly


----------



## judymoody (Mar 3, 2014)

Oregon Trails has a good FO version.


----------



## oranget (Mar 13, 2014)

I am looking for a Bay Rum that is similar to Malin and Goetz,     http://www.malinandgoetz.com/body/rum-body-wash

There is a wiiiide, wide range of Bay Rum out there, as it is a blend of many items, and I was wondering if anyone knows one that is like the M + G ?

Thanks !


----------

